

Soooo different - brianwillis
http://blogs.watoday.com.au/executive-style/allmenareliars/2011/04/05/soooodifferent.html

======
brianwillis
I'm really of two minds about submitting this, especially after pg's post
yesterday about the downfall of HN submissions and comments. On one hand,
there's a lot of Gen-Y readers here, and many of us were raised on the slogans
Sam de Brito attacks in this post. On the other hand it's not really about
hacking, entrepreneurship, or technology.

Does it "satisfy one's intellectual curiosity"? Maybe. I honestly though the
discussion on Hacker News surrounding this post would be more interesting than
the post itself.

Any HN readers with accounts older than 1000 days want to set me straight?

~~~
hugh3
I think it looks interesting and should promote some interesting discussions
if it reaches the front page.

